
Show HN: I'm releasing my 2D Tile Map Editor for free - atum47
https://github.com/victorqribeiro/tileEditor
======
atum47
Well, soon after the pandemic started I was let go of my job. Unemployed I
focused on some games I'be been developing on my free time. I also worked a
little bit on a 2D engine and a tile map editor. Also, soon after I was let go
of my job, another company hired me, so I had to put my side projects on the
drawer one more time. Since I like this tile editor so much, I see no reason
why not to release it to everyone. There's a lot of work to be done on it, I
know that, but that will happen when I have more free time. Also, other people
might wanna contribute to the project as well. Hope you like it.

------
atum47
I have update the README with some basic instructions on how to use the tile
map editor. I'll may upload a short video later today, show each feature.

~~~
atum47
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rtw1AoJN00o](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rtw1AoJN00o)

Also a video, showing some basics.

~~~
Amanzel
This is dope bro good shit

